# JCB 3cx tappet clearance



## sheshi0 (May 23, 2011)

What is the correct tappet clearance for JCB 3CX? The machine has a Perkins engine and is year 1992.
Thanks


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I have no idea but still wanted to welcome you to the forum! Have you tried getting a manual for it yet? I found several on ebay starting with the most expensive and working towards the cheapest ......... http://cgi.ebay.com/JCB-Service-Man...5083?pt=AU_HeavyMachinery&hash=item1c13ce33db Might I suggest that you contact one of these fine folks selling one of these and just ask them if they'd give you the info from the manual? You just never know..... Could find someone willing to help you out!


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

tractor beam said:


> I have no idea but still wanted to welcome you to the forum! Have you tried getting a manual for it yet? I found several on ebay starting with the most expensive and working towards the cheapest ......... JCB Service Manual 3CX, 4CX, 214 Backhoe Loader Vol 1 | eBay Might I suggest that you contact one of these fine folks selling one of these and just ask them if they'd give you the info from the manual? You just never know..... Could find someone willing to help you out!


Welcome also! A maneul is very valuable, that way you, you don't have to ask fools for advice. Sorry TB I wasn't calling you names. TB and I are good freinds so don't read a whole lot into that last remark, unless you agree. Just kidding. Let all of us fools know what you find out. Rick


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

rsmith335 said:


> Welcome also! A maneul is very valuable, that way you, you don't have to ask fools for advice. Sorry TB I wasn't calling you names. TB and I are good freinds so don't read a whole lot into that last remark, unless you agree. Just kidding. Let all of us fools know what you find out. Rick


Well....uhh, I though it was good advice but knowing ebay, they probably would want money even for that bit of advice.


----------



## sheshi0 (May 23, 2011)

A JCB technician has informed me the tappet clearance are 0.23 Inlet 0.60 outlet. Thanks to all that tried to help.

another question though about the same JCB 3cx perkins engine. When setting the tappets the engine seems to get stuck and stops turning. This is while turning the engine by hand. There is a tapping sound after a few turns and the engine won't turn again. What could be happening? 

Thanks


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Probably the compression stroke.


----------

